# Your Wish List from my '87 QSW GL-5 Now Parts Car.



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

My whole 1987 QSW GL-5 parts car is still available per my prior post. Pics at: http://photobucket.com/87QSW5-speedPartsCar

Although I don't have time currently to part it, ship, etc., I can interest a local shop in doing it if I have critical mass of customers for parts. So I am putting together a customer wish list over the next several weeks. If you can wait for this process and wish to put in a bid for certain parts via private notification (not posting) together with your contact information, I'll contact you if this comes together. Your bid would be your offer for the parts if and when this process takes off -- so it would NOT be like ordering from a store or eBay. Packaging and shipping TBD and would be added after conversation, price, payment arrangements and shipping are arranged with you in subsequent communications.

If there isn't enough interest to make it worthwhile for the work involved, it won't happen and I'll post that here.

Alternatively the whole QSW (note blown head gasket and tree fall across roof -- since removed) is still available for sale and pickup in zip 12165 near the Berkshires, Mass..


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

I would love to get the Dash Bezel trim pieces. Also not sure what your cargo area is like but i would need the upper plastic trim peice that goes above the storage area on teh passenger side.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*QSW parts car?....*

Need the fuel tank sending unit. Thanks, David.


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*Unused Mufflers Too*

Did I mention there is an unused OE mid-muffler with the long pipes and rear muffler available on the car?

The interior is in very good shape (large items best for pick up), head and tail lights , injection system,, ECU, AR aluminum wheels will clean up nicely, rear hatch in good shape wiith minor rust blisters at window trim and one very small one at bottom. Much more... 

The wish list is slowly building, but not yet enough to warrant the towing and shop time.


----------



## t pop (Oct 25, 2012)

*Quantum parts*

I NEED GRILL COMPLETE ! Also can use both headlite assemblies. Can use much dash plastic etc. Thanks Tom ****in


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

is this a 5speed manual? i'm interested in that


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*Your Wish List from 87 QSW for Parts*



Moshua said:


> is this a 5speed manual? i'm interested in that


Yes it's a 5-speed manual. 

Thank you.


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

t pop said:


> I NEED GRILL COMPLETE ! Also can use both headlite assemblies. Can use much dash plastic etc. Thanks Tom ****in


Sent you a private message in reply Tom


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

edselsouth1 said:


> Need the fuel tank sending unit. Thanks, David.


Things are beginning to get interesting. Still out there David?


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

bimrpwr said:


> I would love to get the Dash Bezel trim pieces. Also not sure what your cargo area is like but i would need the upper plastic trim peice that goes above the storage area on teh passenger side.


Interest in parts is building, making this effort worthwhile. I''d prefer to sell related parts together though. So, for example, the accordion trunk cover with ribs, track and related trim would go together. 

Thank you,


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*Additional Pics of requested parts on Link*

I've added some pics of certain parts requested in this thread at: photobucket.com/87QSW5-speedPartsCar


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Quantum parts, fuel sender...*

Resourcerer.... Still here, still need that fuel sending unit. Thanks, David.


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you. Sent you a private message David



edselsouth1 said:


> Resourcerer.... Still here, still need that fuel sending unit. Thanks, David.


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

how about the front strut housings? i know the rears are different then my QSW but the fronts should be the same


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Sent you a PM.

How about just the dash bezel trim pieces..


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you for your inquiry. Initially I will be working on parts I can pull off and need the car to be mobile, so would not be pulling front strut housings. 



xthechadx said:


> how about the front strut housings? i know the rears are different then my QSW but the fronts should be the same


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*'87 QSW ECU - Bosch 811 906 264C*

ECU from my ;87 QSW for sale -- send PM. 
See pic among parts at: http://s1245.beta.photobucket.com/user/resourcerer/library/
Password: VWVortex


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*QSW Now Being Parted*

Update on this car. Parting of this car began with things that are accessible without a lift or preventing it from being towed around. For pics of the car and parts already out (those labeled "sold" are gone) please see pics at: http://s1245.beta.photobucket.com/user/resourcerer/library/
Password: VWVortex

The photo library will be updated with additional parts as they are pulled, or you can request and bid on parts by private message on this forum. Parts will be confirmed to you in email with pics and shipping costs after we connect on email. You will confirm the parts and costs before any shipment. Payment will be by Paypal before parts are shipped. I am not a yard or business doing this, but an enthusiast who would rather see my car restoration project recycled than trashed for scrap after a tree fell on it. So the progress is sometimes slow and subject to other priorities, but is ethical, careful and thorough. Parts that are already pulled will ship quickly, but I'll ask for patience on those that have not yet been pulled. 




Resourcerer said:


> My whole 1987 QSW GL-5 parts car is still available per my prior post. Pics at: http://photobucket.com/87QSW5-speedPartsCar
> 
> Although I don't have time currently to part it, ship, etc., I can interest a local shop in doing it if I have critical mass of customers for parts. So I am putting together a customer wish list over the next several weeks. If you can wait for this process and wish to put in a bid for certain parts via private notification (not posting) together with your contact information, I'll contact you if this comes together. Your bid would be your offer for the parts if and when this process takes off -- so it would NOT be like ordering from a store or eBay. Packaging and shipping TBD and would be added after conversation, price, payment arrangements and shipping are arranged with you in subsequent communications.
> 
> ...


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*QSW parts....*

Still need that fuel sending unit! Thanks, David.


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

edselsouth1 said:


> Still need that fuel sending unit! Thanks, David.


Sent you an email a couple of days ago -- apparently you didn't see it. Will resend it.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Sent you another PM about a couple parts.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*How much for the...*

Drivers Side tail light, stock roof rack cross bars, passenger side rain gutter trim and drivers side headlight lower trim piece?

That is, if they are still available.

Eric


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

Eric Dow said:


> Drivers Side tail light, stock roof rack cross bars, passenger side rain gutter trim and drivers side headlight lower trim piece?
> 
> That is, if they are still available.
> 
> Eric


Sent you a PM in reply to your post Eric.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

Car is gone. I bought it and stripped it and sold most parts. More Quantums, a Fox wagon, and 2 MK2 Jettas are now happy in this ones sacrifice.


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*LIQUIDATING 87 QSW and AudiCoupe GT NOS and other parts from shelves*

The QSW is gone as B2Coupe said last June. But now I’m cleaning out back shelves of QSW and Audi coupe GT parts for cars I no longer have. Most parts are NOS (including some rare or discontinued parts), some reman. and a few used. Most of them the same for both cars with 5 cylinder engines. So I’m reactivating this thread to liquidate those parts. Before the QSW went I parted out some things on this thread and found participants pleased with the process,the items, costs, packaging and shipping. Please send a PM with any questions or bids. Make a reasonable bid and we’ll arrive at price – anyone can search parts pricing – this will be less, and shipping will be actual USPS or UPS costs. Payment via Paypal.
Pics of the items are on Photobucket at: http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/resourcerer/library/87 VW Quantum Syncro Parts Car?sort=3&page=1
Password if you need it: VWVortex


----------

